# Took a terrible LYFT last weekend



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

i request a lyft from arlington teying to go to nationals park. Foreign guy rolls up in a fully loaded Infinity qx80... Couldnt even pull up to my pick up location, called from a street over. Missed the first turn that would get us going in the right direction... Google maps took him toward a closed route during rush hour, got stuck in traffic headed north on rock creek... I just asked to get out, worst ride of my life.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

MR5STAR said:


> i request a lyft from arlington teying to go to nationals park. Foreign guy rolls up in a fully loaded Infinity qx80... Couldnt even pull up to my pick up location, called from a street over. Missed the first turn that would get us going in the right direction... Google maps took him toward a closed route during rush hour, got stuck in traffic headed north on rock creek... I just asked to get out, worst ride of my life.


Worst Passenger of his Life..


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Hopefully last passenger of his life.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

MR5STAR said:


> Hopefully last passenger of his life.


Hopefully you will uninstall and call a local taxi driver.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Anything but that.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

MR5STAR said:


> Anything but that.


Is that not what you are looking for, A driver with local city knowledge, well for that you need a local taxi driver.

When I pick-up in riverside and corona CA, I very rarely start the GPS, it is often said to me "you are the first driver not to use GPS"

I reply, I have knowledge of those two cities because I drove taxi for 11 years, someone who just downloaded an app and doing transportation for the first time may not have knowledge of your city, but you Passengers don't understand that..


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Thats why the rating system is good, we can weed out the pretenders.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

MR5STAR said:


> Thats why the rating system is good, we can weed out the pretenders.


Well another a-hole passenger, you think everyone that picks you up, lives in your local area, I live in San Bernardino CA, have many times droped passengers as far north-west as Encino Ca, I'm I suppose too dead head back to San Bernardino, before going back online.

To all Uber/lyft driver's always one star a-hole passengers, so we know not to pick-up..


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Ur not getting the point. He couldn't even follow gps directions... A driver should be able to get to popular landmarks easily such as baseball stadium.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

*** I just asked to get out, worst ride of my life.***

lmfao, dallas has some of the lowest rates in the country. what do you (or Lyft HQ) expect?

company pay peanuts? you get ******ed monkeys and masochist idiots like me that drive only cuz my car is paid off (but probably not for long).


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

I know my area pretty well. I know my STATE pretty well. That doesn't mean I'm completely familiar with every city and area. GPS is helpful but also ****s you up sometimes. The direction/map can be unclear with exactly which road to take (especially when it lags). If you have an exit with multiple turns it is occasionally unclear of which way to keep, etc.

I've had GPS try to U-turn me 3 times on the same 2 exits on a highway. The initial u-turn made no sense but I did it because I was unfamiliar with the area. I asked my pax if they knew where the destination was (they were also unfamiliar with the area). I tried following the GPS and it got itself stuck in a loop of u-turns. I pulled over and tried to figure it out on the map but the pax didn't know the name of the road, the place they were staying, etc. They had to call the people they were staying with to get details.

Another time after crossing the GWB I was going to jump on the henry hudson when the GPS said to take riverside drive (once I realized exactly where we were going I agreed with that decision). The GPS's answer was to attempt to put me on the GWB back to Jersey to get back on the GWB to NYC to get to riverside drive. I was like uh lol and just followed signs for harlem river drive.

Point is shit happens and drivers can get flustered if they're unfamiliar with an area. You should NEVER follow a GPS 100% and should ALWAYS be aware of where you're going/what roads you're on to learn the areas. Thinking quickly and being able to adapt to shitty situations is an important part of this (or any) job. Sounds like your driver had some **** ups. Too bad, right? He probably felt bad about it and was flustered. Did you try talking to him or offering advice on the route? Or did you sit there and watch him drown so you could rate badly and go write on UP about having a shitty driver?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Honkadonk said:


> I know my area pretty well. I know my STATE pretty well. That doesn't mean I'm completely familiar with every city and area. GPS is helpful but also ****s you up sometimes. The direction/map can be unclear with exactly which road to take (especially when it lags). If you have an exit with multiple turns it is occasionally unclear of which way to keep, etc.
> 
> I've had GPS try to U-turn me 3 times on the same 2 exits on a highway. The initial u-turn made no sense but I did it because I was unfamiliar with the area. I asked my pax if they knew where the destination was (they were also unfamiliar with the area). I tried following the GPS and it got itself stuck in a loop of u-turns. I pulled over and tried to figure it out on the map but the pax didn't know the name of the road, the place they were staying, etc. They had to call the people they were staying with to get details.
> 
> ...


*They drink the uber Kool-Aid, that is:*
we are all professional drivers,

we only drive that local area, that area being where they are at that moment and if drop off is 30 minutes away down the freeway, the passenger now feels that is now are location area as well,

if a trip goes outside the local area, we dead head back like a taxi,

we are a living GPS, we know where everything is and we are not allowed to make a mistake,

forgot, we are also a mobile 7- eleven, a guy last week ask me for Lip Balm and started going through my glove box,


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> *They drink the uber Kool-Aid, that is:*
> we are all professional drivers,
> 
> we only drive that local area, that area being where they are at that moment and if drop off is 30 minutes away down the freeway, the passenger now feels that is now are location area as well,
> ...


"hey man u got an aux cable?"

Never making that mistake again.

Imagine if a driver on Uber/Lyft could limit their desired work area? For instance I'm at home online right now. I want to work (not even getting pings) but I don't want to travel far or do a city/airport run right now. I'd like to work short, local trips just to get out of the house and make a few bucks. But no, I have to go roll the ****ing dice or hound my pax about their destination if I want to keep nearby. Also not having a "return home" function is ****ing bullshit. Why why why WHY WHYYY for a RIDESHARE service is there no way to specifically find a pax GOING YOUR WAY when you want to head home.

The more I think about this stuff the more I want to design a new app more focused on actual ridesharing.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

It's Called "SideCar"


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

leroy jenkins said:


> *** I just asked to get out, worst ride of my life.***
> 
> lmfao, dallas has some of the lowest rates in the country. what do you (or Lyft HQ) expect?
> 
> company pay peanuts? you get ******ed monkeys and masochist idiots like me that drive only cuz my car is paid off (but probably not for long).


That baseball stadium- National Park is not in Dallas TX or Arlington TX. The TX Rangers play in Arlingtion TX


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> It's Called "SideCar"


Interesting. Nobody seems to talk about Sidecar so I assumed it was crappy/just another exact Uber/Lyft clone with much less business.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> i request a lyft from arlington teying to go to nationals park. Foreign guy rolls up in a fully loaded Infinity qx80... Couldnt even pull up to my pick up location, called from a street over. Missed the first turn that would get us going in the right direction... Google maps took him toward a closed route during rush hour, got stuck in traffic headed north on rock creek... I just asked to get out, worst ride of my life.


So he made a mistake big deal.Im sure at a dollar per mile he did not charge you to much


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> Interesting. Nobody seems to talk about Sidecar so I assumed it was crappy/just another exact Uber/Lyft clone with much less business.


Side care small not like lyft and uber so most people don't have then in there city


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Hopefully you will uninstall and call a local taxi driver.


yeah get a taxi


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Well another a-hole passenger, you think everyone that picks you up, lives in your local area, I live in San Bernardino CA, have many times droped passengers as far north-west as Encino Ca, I'm I suppose too dead head back to San Bernardino, before going back online.
> 
> To all Uber/lyft driver's always one star a-hole passengers, so we know not to pick-up..


thank for saying that so I want have to


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Is that not what you are looking for, A driver with local city knowledge, well for that you need a local taxi driver.
> 
> When I pick-up in riverside and corona CA, I very rarely start the GPS, it is often said go me "you are the first driver not to use GPS"
> 
> I reply, I have knowledge of those two cities because I drove taxi for 11 years, someone who just downloaded an app and doing transportation for the first time may not have knowledge of your city, but you Passengers don't understand that..


Big BUT here: I'm not sure what Lyft promotes, but Uber is supposed to be "better, faster, cheaper than a taxi". You can only reasonably combine two of those three.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> Thats why the rating system is good, we can weed out the pretenders.


we rate yall to good luck getting somewhere with a 3 star rating no driver will answer that ping


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Big BUT here: I'm not sure what Lyft promotes, but Uber is supposed to be "better, faster, cheaper than a taxi". You can only reasonably combine two of those three.


lyft better than uber


----------



## Dude in the Car (Aug 31, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> Thats why the rating system is good, we can weed out the pretenders.


You might be one of his worst passengers because you think that whoever picks you up lives in your neighborhood.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Dude in the Car said:


> You might be one of his worst passengers because you think that whoever picks you up lives in your neighborhood.


Nah I dont think that but with GPS it wouldnt matter anyway.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Lyft drivers are "your friends with a car" 

They're not required to know the road is closed up ahead or your preferred route or where anything is for that matter 

If you want to be d-bag complaining about a 90 cent/mile ride and put down someone who actually has a car and doing your no car having ass a favor, your personality type is much more suitable for uber.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

driveLA said:


> Lyft drivers are "your friends with a car"
> 
> They're not required to know the road is closed up ahead or your preferred route or where anything is for that matter
> 
> If you want to be d-bag complaining about a 90 cent/mile ride and put down someone who actually has a car and doing your no car having ass a favor, your personality type is much more suitable for uber.


I have a car and he was a terrible driver, much like you probably are.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

MR5STAR said:


> I have a car and he was a terrible driver, much like you probably are.


You don't even drive lol


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

MR5STAR said:


> Ur not getting the point. He couldn't even follow gps directions... A driver should be able to get to popular landmarks easily such as baseball stadium.


Your popular landmark, don't mean shit to me, I don't live near your landmark,

Picked up in Hollywood over the summer, going to Hollywood Bowl, client starting talking shit because I did not best route to Hollywood Bowl,

So I cancel trip and pointed to the curb, I don't take shit from passengers... Uber on.


----------



## Cascas (Jul 8, 2016)

MR5STAR said:


> Ur not getting the point. He couldn't even follow gps directions... A driver should be able to get to popular landmarks easily such as baseball stadium.


Gps doesn't work properly in the area you are talking about. It keeps flipping. It feels like you know that but you are still *****ing about it because you don't wanna be bothered.

Yes there are bad drivers and then there are shit bags like you. Couple more 1 stars and you'll have to create another fake account to get a ride.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Cascas said:


> Gps doesn't work properly in the area you are talking about. It keeps flipping. It feels like you know that but you are still *****ing about it because you don't wanna be bothered.
> 
> Yes there are bad drivers and then there are shit bags like you. Couple more 1 stars and you'll have to create another fake account to get a ride.


Hahaha ok noobie!


----------



## oscardelta (Sep 30, 2015)

You get what you pay for, pal. You're getting a cab ride for pennies and you're complaining. Take the bus next time. This is the same type of person who goes to Denny's and orders a $5 breakfast and then demands to speak to the manager when their eggs are over-easy instead of over-medium.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

You must be one of those terrible drivers.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Ok, cut it out.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Dunno why they felt the need to ressurect this thread from january!


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

No i went on uber and expected to get to my destination.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

MR5STAR said:


> Ur not getting the point. He couldn't even follow gps directions... A driver should be able to get to popular landmarks easily such as baseball stadium.


Since you know popular landmarks so well why couldn't you direct the driver? Don't be so uptight soon no one will want to pick you up if your rating sucks.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

MR5STAR said:


> Dunno why they felt the need to ressurect this thread from january!


Delete the thread then!!! It's a forum,people rehash old threads!!!


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

MR5STAR said:


> .....Foreign guy rolls up in a fully loaded Infinity qx80....


Those cars cost upwards of 63k.
Can't figure out who's the bigger idiot, HE, for driving around in such an expensive car (though he could have bought it used) or, YOU, for getting to sit in such an expensive car at Rock bottom rates and yet complaining about it.


----------



## djangoswango (Mar 10, 2015)

I also took a TERRIBLE Lyft ride this weekend. Short ride - had to go pick up my car but this old lady had no idea how to follow her nav and was just a terrible driver. Making awful, wide turns, and missing many turns to my destination. I had to rate her low and let her know why.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

Some people are never happy. ....


----------



## MrPincushion (Nov 2, 2015)

You order a TNP car with the understanding that you're getting a casual driver in their personal vehicle, unlike a cab or livery vehicle. That's why it's cheaper. It's simple, when you think about it. Maybe try thinking about it.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Funny, I had a poor experience in DC, too. Three as a matter of fact. First guy kept turning the wrong way on one way streets because NAV didn't have street closures, second guy kept blasting hip hop with plenty of vulgar language with my wife and kids in the car, and the third beauty was wonderful, but her car was missing an armrest and trash all over the floor.


----------

